# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  απλη γεννήτρια υψηλής τάσης

## Spark

Μια γεννητρια υψηλής τασης ειναι όργανο χρήσιμο για το εργαστήριο καθε ηλεκτρονικού. με αυτό μπορούμε να κάνουμε ανάφλεξη καυσιμων αερίων όπως υγραέριου, βουτάνιου, υδρογόνου, να κάνουμε καύση αλλων υλικών, να δοκιμάσουμε την αντοχή υλικών στην θερμοκρασία, να κάνουμε μικρά βολταϊκα τόξα, να κάνουμε ιονισμό του αέρα και τόσες άλλες εφαρμογές.

η γεννήτρια που παρουσιάζω ειναι πολυ απλό κύκλωμα που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος δίχως πλακέτα, δίχως να αγοράσει ακριβά υλικά, μπορεί να φτιαχτεί απο υλικά που βρισκονται άχρηστα ή προς ανακύκλωση.
γι αυτη τη γεννήτρια υψηλής τάσης δεν έδωσα ούτε 1ε, αν εξαιρέσω  τις μπορνες και τις 2 μπανάνες που ειχα στο εργαστήριο αγοράσει παλαιότερα.

για την κατασκευή θα χρειαστείτε:
1) λαμπα οικονομίας φθορισμου
2) μετασχηματιστή υψηλής τάσης απο τβ ή μονιτορ
3) πλαστικο κουτί
4) 2 μπόρνες και 2 μπανάνες-βίσματα
5) λαμπάκι ενδεικτικό λειτουργίας 220V
6) καλώδιο/φις/διακόπτη 220V

η λάμπα οικονομίας μπορεί να είναι λαμπα καμμένη/μαυρισμένη που ομως το κυκλωμα της να λειτουργει καλά. όταν μια τέτοια λαμπα δεν ανάβει δεν σημαινει πως ειναι απαραίτητα χαλασμένο το κύκλωμα της.
στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις όπου το γυαλί της λάμπας ειναι μαυρισμένο το κύκλωμα ειναι εντάξει.
τέτοιες λάμπες μπορείτε να βρείτε δωρεάν σε ειδικές θήκες ανακύκλωσης σε μεγάλα σουπερ μαρκετ.

οι μικρές λάμπες οικονομίας ειναι ακατάλληλες για αυτη την εφαρμογή. όσο μεγαλύτερη σε μέγεθος και ισχύ ειναι η λάμπα τόσο καλύτερο θα είναι το κύκλωμα της για την κατασκευή μας.
εγω ειχα καμμένη λαμπα οικονομιάς osram *20W* την οποία έκοψα με τροχό χειρός (φλεξιμπλ-ντριλ)
και άνοιξα.
προσοχή σε αυτό το σημείο - αυτές οι λάμπες μέσα στο γυαλί έχουν επικίνδυνα χημικά και δεν πρέπει να σπάσει το γυαλί της λάμπας. εαν το γυαλί σπάσει πρέπει να καθαριστεί καλά το μέρος που συνέβει το σπάσιμο, τα γυαλινα κομμάτια να μπουν σε πλαστική σακούλα κλεισμένη αεροστεγός και να παει σε ειδικές θηκες ανακύκλωσης λαμπων.

η λάμπα περιέχει μέσα ενα στρογγυλο πλακετάκι με το κύκλωμα που χρειάζεται για την γεννήτρια υ.τ.
αυτο το πλακετάκι έχει 4 ακροδέκτες με σύρματα που πηγαίνουν στην λάμπα.
*απο αυτά τα 4 σύρματα μας χρειάζονται τα 2 ακριανά, ειναι οι ακροδέκτες που πηγαίνουν στα 2 τρανσίστορ που βρισκονται επάνω στο πλακετάκι.*
 τα 2 μεσαία σύρματα που πηγαίνουν σε πυκνωτή/τες δεν μας χρειάζονται.
επειδή η κάθε λάμπα έχει διαφορετικό κύκλωμα πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε εαν τα 2 ακριανά σύρματα ακροδέκτες πηγαίνουν πραγματικά στα τρανσίστορ, κοιτάτε την διαδρομή τους στην πλακέτα.

ο μ/τ υψηλής τάσης βρίσκεται και αυτός δωρεάν σε συσκευές τβ/μονιτορ που είναι προς ανακύκλωση.
για την αποκόλληση θα χρειαστείτε τρόμπα απορρόφησης για το καλάι στις κολλήσεις και χρήση χαλκου αποκόλλησης. ο μ/τ έχει πολλους ακροδέκτες και θα πρέπει να βρείτε τους κατάλληλους.
εαν εχετε μ/τ απο τβ όπως αυτός που δείχνω στη φωτο τότε τα πράγματα ειναι εύκολα, θα τον συνδέσετε όπως φαίνεται. εαν έχετε μ/τ άλλου τυπου τοτε θα πρέπει να ψάξετε τις επαφές του ή να βρειτε στοιχεία γι αυτόν.

στο πλαστικό κουτί απο έτοιμο φαγητό που πωλουν σε σουπερ μαρκετ έκανα τρύπες και βίδωσα τις μπορνες. απο την άλλη πλευρά έκοψα ένα κομμάτι που περνά το καλώδιο 220V.
στις μπορνες έβαλα το μεταλλικο στέλεχος απο 2 μπανάνες που επάνω βίδωσα 2 κομμάτια σύρμα. αυτες είναι οι άκρες που κανουν βολταϊκο τόξο υ.τ.

το κυκλωμα έχει αυτη την λογική σειρά:
*καλώδιο παροχής 220VAC - πλακέτα λάμπα οικονομίας - μετασχηματιστής υψηλής τάσης (flyback transformer) - μπορνες/μπανανες/σύρματα εξόδου υψηλής τάσης.*

τέλος στερεώνουμε καλώδια κλπ με θερμοκόλλα, κλείνουμε το καπάκι στο  κουτί και βαζουμε την γεννήτρια υ.τ. σε μέρος που δεν θα την βρουνε  άσχετοι και παιδιά.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ
αυτή η κατασκευή λειτουργεί με 220V AC  και πρέπει να πάρετε τις κατάλληλες προφυλάξεις.
αυτή η κατασκευή παράγει απο 500-1000V AC που βγαινουν στις μπορνες/μπανανες/σύρματα όπου δεν πρέπει να αγγίξει κανεις διότι θα πάθει ηλεκτροπληξία, θα έχει ισχυρό εως και θανατηφόρο σοκ.
αυτή δεν ειναι κατασκευή που κάνουμε πλάκα και ηλεκτροσόκ σε άλλους. εαν θέλετε συσκευή για πλάκα πάρτε ηλεκτρική μυγοσκοτώστρα με μπαταρίες.

----------

agis68 (31-05-15), 

Lord Vek (26-05-15)

----------


## Spark

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57458 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57459 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57460 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57461

----------

picdev (26-05-15)

----------


## finos

καλο .. :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Applause:  :Applause:

----------


## SeAfasia

καταπιάνεσε με ενα θέμα που συχένομαι:τα πηνία..
είσαι ωραίος spark :Biggrin:

----------


## gregpro

Σπύρο,πως  άνοιξες  το  flyback;Δεν  είχε  κόλλα;

----------


## Spark

δεν άνοιξα το flyback. αυτος ο μ/τ υψηλής είναι απο παλαια τβ και ήταν έτσι φτιαγμένα με πυρήνα φερίτη.
άλλα flyback πιο σύγχρονα απο μονιτορ ειναι κυλινδρικά και έχουν πολυεστέρα.
flyback transfomer

----------


## gregpro

Εγώ  έχω  αυτό,θα  δοκιμάσω  να  δω,όταν  βρω  χρόνο.

----------


## sakishlek

το φλάιμπακ δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι βουτηγμένο σε λάδι για να αντέξει περισσότερο;

----------


## Spark

> το φλάιμπακ δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι βουτηγμένο σε λάδι για να αντέξει περισσότερο;



σωστο αυτό, για χρήση του φλάιμπακ με ZVS driver οπου με τροφοδοσία  40VDC μπορουμε να έχουμε βολταϊκα τόξα μεγέθους 13εκατοστών ή αλλιώς 13000βολτ, το φλάιμπακ δεν θα αντέξει, χρειάζεται λάδι οπως μπορείτε να δειτε σε άλλες κατασκευες με φλάιμπακ στο δίκτυο.
όμως στην κατασκευή που παρουσιάζω με τα φτωχά 20 βατ που βγαζει το κύκλωμα της λάμπας δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, το φλάιμπακ δεν ζεσταίνεται πολυ ακόμα και μετα απο 10 λεπτά λειτουργίας.

----------


## Bobiras

> σωστο αυτό, για χρήση του φλάιμπακ με ZVS driver οπου με τροφοδοσία  40VDC μπορουμε να έχουμε βολταϊκα τόξα μεγέθους 13εκατοστών ή αλλιώς 13000βολτ, το φλάιμπακ δεν θα αντέξει, χρειάζεται λάδι οπως μπορείτε να δειτε σε άλλες κατασκευες με φλάιμπακ στο δίκτυο.
> όμως στην κατασκευή που παρουσιάζω με τα φτωχά 20 βατ που βγαζει το κύκλωμα της λάμπας δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, το φλάιμπακ δεν ζεσταίνεται πολυ ακόμα και μετα απο 10 λεπτά λειτουργίας.



ειχα φτιαξει και εγω ενα ZVS driver και του εδωσα ταση 60ν και περιπου 1KW ενταση φωτησε ολο το δωματιο :P για λιγο βαιβεα με το λαδι θα αντεξει λιγο παραπανω?? σε διαφορα σχεδια που ειχα κοιταξει σε τετοιες τασης 1 στους 10 ειχαν βαλει λαδι παιζει ρολο και ο φλαιμπακ αν αντεχει η απλα ετηχε και αντεξε κι δεν καικε? και αν οντος χρειαζετε λαδι τη λαδι πρεπει να βαλω??

----------


## Spark

τα 60βολτ ειναι οριο λειτουργίας των ZVS. στην κατασκευή μου *επαγωγικός θερμαντήρας* με κάποιες αλλαγές στο κυκλωμα ZVS το τροφοδότησα με 70βολτ και με ψύξη ανεμιστήρα. τα μοσφετ των ZVS ζεσταίνονται υπερβολικά οταν διαχειρίζονται 200-300βατ και εαν βάλετε σε ZVS μ/τ flyback τότε αυτός θα καεί πολύ σύντομα, σε λιγα δευτερόλεπτα, δεν θα αντέξει ουτε 1 λεπτο.
στο δικτυο μπορείτε να δειτε πως καποιοι *βάζουν τα flyback μέσα σε φυτικό λάδι κάνολας, σπορέλαια κα.*
εμένα αυτή η τακτική με τα λάδια δεν μου αρέσει για πρακτικους λόγους και για να πω την αλήθεια η κατασκευή με flyback δεν ειναι η καλύτερη, ειναι η μικρότερη γεννήτρια υψηλής τάσης που έχω...

αυτη την εδομάδα μου ηρθαν επιτέλους οι πυκνωτές και οι δίοδοι υψηλής τάσης που ειχα παραγγείλει.
πυκνωτές ρωσικης κατασκευής 1000nF 20KV αγορασμένους απο βουλγαρία. αυτά ειναι υλικά του ρωσικου στρατου διάβασα, μαλλον θα τα βαζουν σε άρματα, σε ραντάρ, σε γεννήτριες μικροκυμάτων. για 2 πυκνωτές και μεταφορικά έδωσα 20ε...
με αυτους τους πυκνωτές έκανα γεννητρια υψηλής τάσης πολύ δυνατή.

τραβηξα και ενα βιντεο αλλά δεν γράφτηκε τίποτα στην μνήμη, το κινητό τα έπαιξε, αναβόσβηνε η οθόνη του, κόλλησε απο τα μαγνητικά πεδία που προκαλούσε η γεννήτρια. θα προσπαθήσω ξανά απο μεγαλύτερη απόσταση.

νομιζω πως πρέπει να σταματήσω να ανεβάζω τον πήχη στην υψηλή τάση γιατί εαν τροφοδοτήσω με αυτή την γεννήτρια το πηνίο Τέσλα τότε δεν θα γλυτώσω την ηλεκτροπληξία, καποια στιγμή θα γίνω κάρβουνο...
και αυτοι οι πυκνωτές με τρόμαξαν γιατί παρά την μόνωση η υψηλή τάση βρίσκει δίοδο στον αέρα και την υγρασία και πετάγεται  σε απόσταση κάνοντας εκρήξεις. ημουν μισό μέτρο μακριά απο την γεννήτρια και σηκώθηκαν οι τρίχες μου!

----------


## Spark

το *High Voltage Club* δέχεται μέλη, φιλους της υψηλής τάσης.
 /\/\/     /\/\/
θα υπάρξει και κληρωση δώρων για τα μέλη του κλαμπ

----------


## agis68

Μπράβο Σπύρο κάθε φορά μας εκπλήττεις ευχάριστα. Με Flyback κλειστού τύπου έχω κάνει μια σκάλα του Ιακώβ (Jacob;s Ladder) Πέιραμα γυμνασιακών χρόνων αν θυμούνται καλά όσοι είναι στα 40+.....τεσπα....εγώ τυλιξα ξανα το δευτερεύον με 2 καρέ καλώδια καμια 20αριά φορές και παίζοντας με αριθμό σπειρών κατάφερνα και πιο όμορφα αποτελέσματα.....Προσοχή Θέλει Προσοχή .....Εχω φάει σούτα από τη βεντούζα που για μια εβδομάδα δεν πλησίαζα ούτε διακόπτη να ανοίξω καθώς είχα πάθει και σοκ αλλά και έτρεμα

----------


## Spark

φιλε αγη καλά λες θέλει προσοχή. να σας πω την χειρότερη εμπειρία μου που ομως δεν ειχε τραγική κατάληξη.
ειχα φορτίσει μερικους πυκνωτές 8x10nF στα 2000βολτ, και τους εκφορτιζα βραχυκυκλώνοντας τα καλώδια τους.
σε μια δοκιμή αφου ειχα βραχυκυκλώσει τα καλώδια, οι πυκνωτές δεν αδειασαν και μετά τους έπιασα με γυμνα χέρια.
η φλασιά που έφαγα ήταν τόσο δυνατή που για 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα έχασα την όραση μου και τα μάτια μου έβλεπαν μόνο άσπρο χρώμα παντού. μετά απο 2 δεύτερα ευτυχώς επανήλθα -έκανα ρεσετ κανονικά...

αγη ελα και εσυ στο *High Voltage Club* , θα καλέσω τα μέλη του κλαμπ για συνάντηση και επίδειξη της τελευταίας κατασκευής μου που μπορεις να δεις *εδω*

----------


## picdev

σπύρο αφού δουλεύεις τέτοιες τάσεις, πως και δεν έχεις φτιάξει γενήτρια laser? 
χρειάζεται μόνο ρύθμιση ρεύματος, δεν ειναι και εύκολο , αλλά θα παράγεις δέσμη laser.
αλλά θέλει προσοχή γιατί αρπάς απο τις αντανακλάσεις

----------


## Spark

ε να αυτη την εποχη προσπαθω να βελτιώσω το πηνίο kapanadze που ειχα φτιάξει με μικρότερες τάσεις, τωρα το κανω μεγαλύτερο στα 5000VDC!

----------


## Spark

τι κάνω με την γεννήτρια υψηλής τάσης ;;; 
έβαλα μπουζί γιατί δεν βρήκα άλλο ηλεκτρόδιο που να έχει την αντοχή που έχει το μπουζί.
που το βάζω το μπουζι;
θα περιμένετε λίγο μέχρι την ανάφλεξη...

----------


## Spark

μερικά βιντεο εχουν διαγραφεί επειδη μεταφέρθηκα στο YouTube έτσι τα ξαναβάζω.
τελευταια ειδοποίηση: κατασκευές με υψηλή ταση ειναι επικίνδυνες. προσοχή να μην τις βρουν μικρά παιδιά που έχουν περιέργεια.

----------


## Spark

μέρα που ειναι σήμερα και εγω εβαλα σημαίες

----------

